# TPLink TX401 not recognized?



## BitHappy (Jul 26, 2021)

So technically I'm running TrueNAS, but I was hoping I could still get some help here since its still FreeBSD. I'm trying to connect my computer to my network using a 10GB Network card, but it seems to be having a few little issues. I think maybe its just not recognizing it? Or it might need specific drivers or something? When I type

`pciconf -lv`

I see


```
none6@pci0:2:0:0:       class=0x020000 card=0x00011d6a chip=0x07b11d6a rev=0x02hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Aquantia Corp.'
    device     = 'AQC107 NBase-T/IEEE 802.3bz Ethernet Controller [AQtion]'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

along with a ton of other stuff of course but I think this is the relevant one. Anyways it looks like its there and everything I just can't figure out how to get it to work properly with Truenas. I've read some stuff about maybe kernel patches? But the links were dead and I don't think they applied to my specific pci card anyways. Does anyone know of anything like that maybe or any way to get it working properly? I suppose worst case I could return this one and buy a different one but I don't want to do that and run into the same issue anyways. 

Thanks a lot for you help! Any information or assistance is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Geezer (Jul 26, 2021)

Yes, I can answer that quite simply: Aquantia don't work. (I have got one.)

There is a driver for it in the ports for Freebsd. It is not very good.

Truenas support is not here.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2021)

BitHappy said:


> So technically I'm running TrueNAS


Then technically you should get support on the TrueNAS forums. 


BitHappy said:


> since its still FreeBSD.


A heavily modified, unsupported version, of FreeBSD. As far as I know it's based on -CURRENT. Which is an unsupported development version.

GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

